# John Calvin on alien righteousness



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2013)

> For when the Apostle teaches that “by the obedience of one many were made righteous,” (Rom. vi. 19,) he sufficiently shews, if I mistake not, that the righteousness wanting in ourselves is borrowed elsewhere.



John Calvin, _Canons and decrees of the Council of Trent, with the antidote_ (1547) in _John Calvin: tracts and letters_, trans. and ed. Henry Beveridge (7 vols, Edinburgh, 1851), iii, 117.


----------

